# Content Blocking : Vos meilleurs AdBlocks ?



## havez (17 Septembre 2015)

Hello all,

iOS 9 venant de sortir, je ne pense pas être le seul à rechercher un bon bloqueur de pub.
Vu le nombre d'apps déjà importantes à ce sujet, certaines étant gratuites tandis que d'autres le sont moins, auriez-vous des retour pour ceux qui seraient déjà disponibles sur l'App Store ?

Pour info, The Loop a déjà sorti une petite liste (tous ne sont pas disponibles en Europe) _d'AdBlock like _dans cet article.

Merci d'avance


----------



## le20sur20 (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour Havez n'a pas obtenu de réponse, ce qui est bien dommage car j'aurais bien voulu savoir, quel était le meilleur bloqueur en février 2016, maintenant que IOS9 est bien connu et maitrisé.  Quel bloqueur a fait ses preuves pour masquer les pubs sur Safari ?   

J'ai entendu parler de  Crystal - Block Ads, Browse Faster. par Dean Murphy  -  adblock plus (adblock browser)  -  L'API Content Blocking   
MAIS cette liste n'étant pas exhaustive, il doit y en avoir d'autres peut etre plus efficaces...?


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2016)

@havez, je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux que l'app icab mobile.


----------



## le20sur20 (19 Février 2016)

_mais icab mobile est un navigateur
moi j'ai deja safari avec mes favoris deja enregistrés, je ne veux pas changer de navigateur, juste bloquer les pubs de safari_


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Février 2016)

J'utilise Purify. Excellent!!!


----------



## lineakd (20 Février 2016)

@Bruno de Malaisie, c'est celui qui est coché par défaut dans mes réglages de safari. J'ai aussi installé 1blocker et crystal.


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Bruno de Malaisie, c'est celui qui est coché par défaut dans mes réglages de safari. J'ai aussi installé 1blocker et crystal.


@lineakd   Pourquoi en  utiliser plusieurs?   Purify ne te suffit pas seul ? tu as besoinde 1blocker et  de crystal en complément pour un fonctionnement réellement efficace ?


----------



## lineakd (21 Février 2016)

@le20sur20, le besoin de tester après avoir lu quelques articles. C'est le cas pour beaucoup d'autres catégories d'apps comment les "finders" ou "les lecteurs de vidéos" ainsi que les navigateurs.


----------



## le20sur20 (28 Février 2016)

Pour le moment je n'ai installé que 1blocker car c'est le seul gratuit que j'ai trouvé. On verra bien si ça fonctionne.


----------

